# Digital Thermometer?



## millsde (Dec 19, 2007)

I did attempt a search and did not find anything current. I am on my second analog meat thermometer from 'Wally world'. A name brand supposively. The first one, used just a couple times and sitting in a drawer for months was definately off. I bought a new one with a heat proof rubber ring around the dial and inserted it in a prime rib last week. It seemed to indicate accurately based on what I was expecting. This week, it came up to a 128 D. F. on a 9 lb. boneless roast in just over two hours at 250/225 oven temp. I was not expecting that and want to know how to get a good digital. Perhaps the remote type with the digtal and alarm that hangs out of the oven? Anyway, sorry for rambling, anyone else with knowledge feeling chatty?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I think that sounds about right for the boneless roast. Those will cook at about 15 minutes per pound at 250 to a temp of 130. So you're certainly in the ballpark if you started with a room temp roast and seared it off first.

PHil


----------



## millsde (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply. It was a boneless ribeye if that has any bearing. Just a lot quicker than the standing rib I did last week.


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

i have pyrex one that you can put the probe into the roast and it has a screen the reads the temperature and has alarm settings and timers and such. I got mine for about 20 buck from bed bath and beyond. Great deal for the money.


----------



## chef at heart (Nov 24, 2007)

Boil some water and test it - you'll know then if it is off or not.


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 11, 2006)

I have the Pyrex one too- I'm sure someone here might disagree, but I love the thing. Only problem is, its magnet won't stick to the stainless skin of my oven!


----------



## jigz369 (Apr 20, 2007)

I do not personally like digital thermometers. I prefer the simple dial instant-read type. I can calibrate it easily to both 0ºc and to 100ºC and know that it will remain accurate. When I was in hotels, someone at the daily KM meeting was designated to calibrate all dial thermometers. We never had any problem with incorrect temperatures.
Just my opinion though....


----------



## cman95 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a remote digital made by Oregon Scientific. Model AW-131. It has one probe with transmitter. Remote works up to 200 or so feet away. Programable for different types of meat, and has warning before desired temp is reached. Can be found at Acadamey, Lowes, Home Depot and such. Good luck.


----------



## meralee (Apr 9, 2008)

Comark makes a nice corded unit where the cord can be closed in the door safely. It can be set to sound an alarm when the temperature hits a certain temperature (either heating or cooling)


----------



## millsde (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, now I have a couple or three to compare. At least I'm not over cooking the prime ribs to date. (which I'm close to perfecting!)
I appreciate the inputs and various opinions. :lips:


----------



## meralee (Apr 9, 2008)

The model number on the Comark thermometer is HLA1


----------



## toronado455 (Jun 19, 2009)

I just got a Comark 300B for $18 at Surfus. I tried to use it but I can't figure it out. Stupid one-button operation, and I can't make any sense of it. I'm taking it back.

Can anyone recommend a good instant-read digital probe thermometer? I don't want the kind with the wired probe, I want a one-piece unit. Consumer Reports tested a few meat thermometers. The Taylor Weekend Warrior 806 got the highest marks. Is a meat thermometer the same thing as a food thermometer?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

A meat thermometer is meant to reside in the meat the whole cooking time. 

Food thermometer is a vague term but is likely an instant read type. But you'll find oven thermometers so you can know what temp the oven really is as the temp settings aren't exact. Same for the refrigerator, particularly as those tend to be warmer at the top and cooler at the bottom.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

For an instant read the Thermapen is the way to go. I use the cheap digital ones all the time for the BBQ pit. Most of mine are Polders which are around $30. I typically get 2-3 years out of them and they get abused, dropped on the ground, wet from splashing, grease from the BBQ pit etc.


----------



## toronado455 (Jun 19, 2009)

The Thermapen is kinda pricy. $30 is more what I'm looking for.


----------



## chefofthefuture (Aug 11, 2008)

You can give this one a go CDN ProAccurate Quick Tip Digital Cooking Thermometer - CDN Thermometers I used to have a few Taylor probe thermometers because I thought they were the best, turns out they don't handle well to falling out of a sleeve pocket. So I bought this the CDN, and it's performance is actually better. It takes temperatures much faster and it can take some abuse too thanks to it's metal casing. The one downside is it's larger so can get snagged if you have it in your sleeve pocket.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I used to have that same one. I really liked it but it died after 2 months (commercial kitchen, however).


----------



## toronado455 (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks nice. I may give that one a try. Thanks.


----------



## chefofthefuture (Aug 11, 2008)

I've used mine in a commercial kitchen to and it holds up fine. For what it's worth though, pocket thermometers are cheap and disposable. I'd rather drop that one then a dial thermometer that would almost certainly have to be re-calibrated or could even break, which has happened to me on several occasions. At $16 a pop or so, it's really not unreasonable to buy a new one every few months to a year.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah, I agree. Pocket therms are constantly falling out of your sleeve pocket, at least that always happened to me back when I used 'em. Or you lend one and it gets dropped (on the floor or into the soup!:roll or doesn't make it back to you.


----------



## i?i (Jul 28, 2009)

Go with analog... Sometimes the traditional is the best


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I strongly prefer analog therms made by Tel-Tru. Their therms are very high quality and you'll be glad you got one, really.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I dislike mechanical biotherms. They're slow to read, inaccurate and the calibration drifts wildly. Back when I used them (even good ones) I often had to recalibrate them every day. To see what I mean, stick 5 of them into the same item sometime just for kicks. See how far apart they all read.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

My analog thermometers haven't needed calibration since the day I got them, about 3 years ago. And there's no drift either. OTOH the one and only Taylor digital I got worked poorly despite battery changes. If you're gonna' get a therm, spend some money, even on the analog ones, and you shouldn't have any problems in accuracy and functionality.


----------



## toronado455 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd really prefer a digital, that is if I can find a good one.

I spotted this Taylor model 3519 at Target for around $14.



It claims to be "waterproof" on the package and has the NSF logo on there too. Long warranty too, I think.

This must be a new revision to this model because I've seen this same model number on eBay and elsewhere on the web, however the one at Target is different in the layout of the buttons and other minor details.

I suppose I could try this and if I don't like it, Target has a pretty lenient return policy, so I could probably just return it no prob.

What do y'all think? Worth a try, or junk?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I'd try finding something more expensive than a $14 Taylor, really have a good look online.


----------



## toronado455 (Jun 19, 2009)

Would you conisder the $17 CDN (that was recommended above) too cheap? It looks like it might be more substantial than the $14 Taylor.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

My one and only experience with a digital therm was with a $12 Taylor back in 2001 and its readings were all over the place. Nowadays I use Tel-Tru analog therms costing at least twice that much and having confidence in the dial type therm, I no longer worry about accuracy or calibration even though they can easily be recalibrated. Concerning quality, you get what you pay for.


----------



## toronado455 (Jun 19, 2009)

Well, I ordered the CDN DTQ450X and it arrived DOA. 
So now I'm 0 for 2. I don't seem to having any luck with finding a digital thermometer that actually works. Plus I'm now out shipping both ways on the CDN.

Also the casing is not metal, it's plastic.

Edit: My mistake. The case IS metal.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Thermapen, runs around $80 and works well.


----------



## toronado455 (Jun 19, 2009)

I managed to get the CDN working by taking the battery out and reinstalling it. Don't know why that worked, but it did.

It actually works well and takes temps fast. I'm going to keep it.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Battery removal is tantamount to a clean reboot.


----------



## bullseye (Aug 19, 2009)

I thought the same thing about the Thermapen, and put off buying for 3 years. I finally broke down after the latest cheapo broke, have had it 4 years without a glitch, and kick myself for the three years I did without. Buy one, and you'll never look back.


----------

